# Electric Baseboard - Standard vs Linear Convector



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have a few application related queries concerning standard, electric baseboards with front heat discharge and linear, convectors with top heat discharge.

I understand that the linear convectors are more compact, but are following concerns valid:

1. Linear convectors provide uneven area heating as they are compact and only provide concentrated heat on small wall space.
2. Paint gets cracked with linear convector installation rather than standard, electric baseboard.

Would appreciate any other concerns I should consider when choosing linear convector over standard, electric baseboard.

Thank you.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I prefer the old style baseboards. Like you mentioned, the heat isn't as 
concentrated. Also seems to me the wide open top on the new ones is an
opportunity for combustible debris to fall in and build up. 
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're getting the terms mixed up. Linear is the typical baseboard, a convector is the Euro style convector. Most of the convectors I know of have front discharge.

It depends on the application. If you have a closed room like a bedroom, a single convector is fine. If you have a larger area, spacing out lower wattage convectors is a good idea. Around an exterior door, you might want to install fan forced to heat the area up quicker after the door is opened.

Most often it comes down to cost. Baseboard heaters are cheap in comparison. Euro convectors often have expensive electronic controls.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99, some of the newer baseboards with vent at the top instead of the front are indeed called linear convectors. Then again some of the manufacturers have two models that look identical to me, one called baseboard and one called linear convector. I don't know what the difference is.

Wall convectors are a different animal.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've installed a couple of the Dimplex heaters. Never again. The design is a heater waiting to create a fire. Cooks the walls and one can not hang curtains above them. And since under the windows is where heaters are placed, there are going to be curtains. 
The open grill is a magnet for little kids to drop stuff into. Wonder how long it takes to melt a crayon in one of those heaters?
Dimplex has modified the design a bit and even had a kit which would stand the heater off the wall, in order to give better air flow to help prevent the wall from cooking. Didn't work!
Winnipeg Housing Authority specifically prohibits the installation of this type of heater due to the excessive wall temperatures.
Rumor is that the engineer who came up with this design is no longer working for Dimplex

Do you sell a favour and install the conventional style heater, and if space is at a premium, use a fan forced unit.(like a Stelpro RWF)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't installed a new baseboard heater since I discovered cove heat. 

http://www.radiantsystemsinc.com/


----------

